

Xiki: Can your shell console do this? - DiabloD3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUR_eUVcABg

======
gioi
I love shells because you can't use your mouse. Nice idea, but it doesn't suit
me.

------
informatimago
What if xiki had been written in emacs?

